

How A Tech Giant Proposes To Charge You For Having Friends - nashequilibrium
http://abovethelaw.com/2013/05/how-a-tech-giant-proposes-to-charge-you-for-having-friends/

======
tjtrapp
The tech sounds pretty neat to me [privacy concerns put aside].

Maybe this tech is only enabled if your streaming a new release... something
that was just released to the theaters. Maybe 2 people cost 20$ and 4 people
cost $30? All I know is that I will pay more to watch new stuff now and from
my couch.

